# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [26/10/2019] GSMShield Qualcomm v1.1 is out

## mohamed73

*GSMShield* *Qualcomm v1.1* *Simple But Effective*  *Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:*  - MSM8909 - MSM8x10 - MSM8x26 - MSM8916 - MSM8917 - MSM8920 - MSM8929 - MSM8936 - MSM8937 - MSM8952 - MSM8953 - MSM8960 - MSM8974 - MSM8976 - MSM8992 - MSM8994 - MSM8996 - MSM8998 - SDM7xx - SDM8xx   *Supported Features:*  - Automatic Selection of programmer - Option to select custom programmer - Automatic Memory Type Detection - Device Identification Function - Read Factory Firmware - Write Factory Firmware - Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write - Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection - Reset FRP in Flashing Process - Read/Write/Erase Any Partition - Backup/Restore/Erase Security - Reset FRP - Format Userdata - Safe Format Userdata - Supports Both IMEI Repair - Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss - Read QCN Data - Write QCN Data - Support for UFS Memory Devices   *Added:*  *Oppo IMEI Repair* **  - 1206 - 3001 - 3006 - 3008 - A11 - A30 - A31 - A31c - A31t - A31u - A33 - A33f - A33m - A33t - A37f - A51 - A51f - A51Kc - A51w - A53 - A53m - A53t - A57 - F1f - F1w - N1 - N1t - N1w - N5110 - N5111 - N5116 - N5117 - N5206 - N5207 - N5209 - Neo 7 - R5s - R6006 - R7005 - R7c - R7f - R7f Plus - R7g - R7kf - R7m Plus - R7s Plus - R7sf - R7sm - R8000 - R8001 - R8006 - R8007 - R807 - R8106 - R8107 - R8109 - R8200 - R8201 - R8205 - R8206 - R8207 - R8306 - R831l - R9m PlusA - R9t PlusA - R9tm PlusA - X9000 - X9006 - X9007 - X9015 - X903 - X905 - X907 - X9070 - X9076 - X9077 - X909 - X909as - X909t - and others...    *OnePlus IMEI Repair* **  - A0001 - A0002 - A0003 - A2001 - A2003 - A2005 - A3003 - A5000 - A5010 - A6000 - A6003 - E1001 - E1003 - E1005 - GM1900 - GM1901 - GM1903 - GM1905   *Motorola FRP Reset* **  - Almost all Motorola Qualcomm Phones - Latest security patch supported    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Motorola FRP Reset By GSM Shield  _

----------

